# Hitching out of NYC



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm getting fed up with the way I've been living my life...blah blah blah long uninteresting story that leads me to where I am right now. I've got the wanderlust and I'm thinking about hitting the road soon after I get back from visiting my folks over Christmas vacation. Dropping out of school and hitting the road with nothing but a camera and a backpack. Does anyone know where to hitch outta the city from? Would you recommend waiting until winter is through to head out on a journey?


----------



## Mouse (Dec 12, 2010)

take the chinatown bus as far south as you can afford to go. it's cold as fuck right now so be prepared.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 12, 2010)

to hitch out of the city yer gonna have to go to the highway that leads out of the city....take public transpo. as far in whatever direction yer gouin as you can............if you wait....you might lose yer motivation and/or realize that yer hairbrained scheme is stupid....SO JUST FUCKIN GOOOOO...........SOUF....


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 13, 2010)

I second Mouse, chinatown buses are extremely cheap, convinient, and better than waiting possibly days to get a 20 mile ride outta the city.


----------



## nomadman (Dec 13, 2010)

I also recommend taking the chinatown bus as far south as you can go. Or, if you can get to Newark, the PATH is also pretty cheap ...you take take it to southern NJ and then hitch out from there.


----------



## mikefwt (Dec 13, 2010)

yea dude its cold as fuck in nc and im sure its cold as witches titty up north with all this winter storm talk and whatnot. chinatown is like 40 to charlotte nc which is where it stops i think for one of the busses. idk how much yr willing to spend or have to spend on a bus ticket if any but THINK ABBOUDIT... or hitchhiking could work well for you sine its like all cold and shit? buttfuck it. i say DOOOO ITTTTT!!!11!!!!


----------



## UrottingJaw (Dec 14, 2010)

I just got to NYC and have been living in Brooklyn for two weeks now. I love it here... except for my bitch of a girlfriend breaking up with me. I was staying with a guy for the past twwo weeks at his apartment, but had to move out last night. I slept on the trains all night tonight and just went to a friend's house today and showered now i'm typing.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 14, 2010)

Dag yo, I just moved out here too. Where in Brooklyn were you staying? I'm living in Brooktown too.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 14, 2010)

why do you want to leave nyc? it's such a big city and like ...the place most ppl would rather be.. I'm sure you can find some trouble there.


----------



## joelstitch (Dec 17, 2010)

I tried hitching out of the city and is impossible because you need to go trough the turnpike and shit. The way I always do it is I take the China Town Bus either Washington D.C. or to Philly, I usually take it to D.C. because is cheaper and then either htich out of D.C. or take the metro train from D.C. to Virginia and hitch out of there.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 17, 2010)

Mouse said:


> why do you want to leave nyc? it's such a big city and like ...the place most ppl would rather be.. I'm sure you can find some trouble there.


 I've got the travel bug. I had plans for a big trip last summer but they fell through and I didn't really salvage the trip as I should. Shortly after I moved to NY to start going to school for reasons I feel are pretty weak, I still have a massive pull towards traveling though, its all I think about, I think I'm going to wait until summer and then hit the road


----------



## bramble (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't wait. Its obviously what your heart is telling you to do right now. I have been trying to stay put and ended up making myself miserable. I'm heading out again in January. If you are worried about it being too cold to sleep outside use couchsurfing.org. When I was traveling alone I used it and only slept outside once in 3 months. I met a lot of really fantastic people too. I'm going to be driving from vermont to virginia on the day after christmas. If you could get yourself out of the city to intersect my route I'll drive you as far as harrisonburg. (two hours south of DC and 2 hours East of Richmond)


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 18, 2010)

Imma be on the west coast over christmas visiting family. Imma wait it out until semester ends and I can hit the road, talked with some peeps in the chat box last night about meeting up and getting a farming crew together to bounce around from farm to farm


----------



## IMaHIPPY (Dec 19, 2010)

www.megabus.com it can get you to Wash DC for 8 bucks. enjoy. Im leaving the first week in january, if ur looking for a travel buddy, let me know


----------

